# local shoots



## olinprice (Jul 21, 2013)

Is there something we are doing or not doing to draw people to shoots in the thomson, gibson, louisville area just curious to know.


----------



## jt12 (Jul 21, 2013)

you know me and kerry would be there if we could. its just that both of us work on saturdays. I wish I could answer your question but I don't have a answer but if I had to guess I would have to say that maybe it comes down to how well they can compete aginst other shooters. I know that most people use archery tournaments to hone thier huntings skills and thats great but for me I like the competition better and I think people who  feel the way I do will attend more tournaments.


----------



## BMCS (Jul 21, 2013)

Olin,
I don't know what to tell yah.  I had a work day at our hunting club.  That's my excuse.  

When you say Thomson, I'm guessing your referring to Destiny Farm.  Seems to me that David normally has a pretty good turnout as long as the weather is nice.  I could be wrong.
Poor turnout at Gibson maybe the location and none ASA targets.  Not really sure. I love Glens set-up. He's living my dream over there.

Louisville? Maybe the same.  Location??  Maybe if you gave out trophies or plaques and had a money class.  Post the scores on here with some pictures etc.. Heck man I don't know I'm just spit balling here.

I try my best to make it to all the local shoots.  Mainly, to support you guys and all the hard work associated with setting up a shoot.  I used to have a blast with a bunch of folks shooting.  We would have a convoy every weekend leaving from Augusta and going to shoots all over Georgia and South Carolina.  I don't know what happened.  I went on a ship for a couple of years and I come back and most of my buds have quit.  Anyway I hope you guys can figure it out.  I will try and coax a few out of retirement for your next shoot.  Thanks and Good Luck. Rob


----------



## olinprice (Jul 22, 2013)

Keep it coming glynn david and i want to know


----------



## dgmeadows (Jul 22, 2013)

As for High Lonesome, I assume it is a combination of location being well off the more standard travel routes and schedule competition.  Last month, I went to Social Circle Ace early and hustled back to make the shoot at High Lonesome, but I think I was the only Known 45 shooter to come.  This time, I went to Christian Bowhunters and was visiting family so could not make it back.  I believe both dates Banks County also had a shoot that day.  For those shooting the North GA circuit, they are likely going to choose Banks County over one of these events.

I also agree with Rob's suggestion that the non-standard targets may be a factor.  People spend a lot of effort trying to get familiar with the 12 ring locations on the McKenzie targets for ASA.  I understand that the R&W targets are much cheaper for getting a range started, and there is not a huge difference between them and the McKenzies as far as size and shape, but when you reverse the 12 ring locations, a lot of the hard core ASA rules shooters are turned off by that.  Yes, sure, you can argue that shooting at different targets "makes you a better shot", but the fact is, most hard-core shooters are getting ready for the ASA Classic right now, and don't want to spend preparation time shooting at non-ASA targets.  Christian Bowhunters often has a fall-off the weekends before ASA events because they use Rhinehart targets.

As for Rocky Comfort, I think the distance is a factor, the lack of a consistent schedule, non-ASA format, and likely schedule competition with other established monthly ASA rules events are the main issues.

Like Rob, I think Destiny Farm has generally had a pretty good turnout when the weather has cooperated.  And David sticks very close to the ASA targets, format and rules.  He is also very close to I-20, so his location is not that far off the beaten track.

I have not done the big ASA events this year due to other family commitments, and so I have not been as focused on the ASA rules aspects as some years, but I do think any club is better off to be an "ASA rules club" so everyone know what they are getting into.  By ASA rules I mean not only the targets and classes, generally (don't need Open A, B , C, just at least an Open and a Known), but I also mean sticking to the max distances, setting the targets and stakes reasonably, etc.  Putting targets with vitals obscured by brush, setting stakes where Open shooters have to remove stabilizers, or where eveyone has to get down on one knee to shoot under overhanging brush, etc., is not what most of the every weekend shooters want to do.  Those things can be fun for the late August hunter setup only shoots, but not for an event with open equipment classes.  

But like Rob, this is all just my opinion.  Do with it as you see fit.


----------



## jt12 (Jul 22, 2013)

Really great points Darrin especially when it comes to us open shooters. Our setup requires for us to at least have room to move long stablizers and a level ground so we can keep our form.

Maybe before next years tournament season starts cotton mouth, destiny and lonesome could have a meeting together with local shooters to see what could be done to help with attendance. I'm sure there are some with good ideas, speaking for myself I would be willing to help anyway I could to help grow archery in our area.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jul 22, 2013)

jt12 said:


> Our setup requires for us to at least have room to move long stablizers and a level ground so we can keep our form.
> 
> Maybe before next years tournament season starts cotton mouth, destiny and lonesome could have a meeting together with local shooters to see what could be done to help with attendance. I'm sure there are some with good ideas, speaking for myself I would be willing to help anyway I could to help grow archery in our area.



There are a couple of things I want to stress from Troy's statements here.

On the point about Open shooters wanting room to use long stabs and decent footing for proper shooting form, I have been to places where the hosts snickered about such criticisms - they were of the mentality that open shooters are sissies with the long stabs and scopes, and "real archers" shoot what they hunt with, and don't whine about having to shoot through brush, or from a kneeling position, etc.  Similarly, there has been some resistance at some clubs to add Known classes, as some people feel that the yardage estimation is a key part of the sport, despite the fact that Known categories are the fastest growing at all events that keep track.  

But what is so ironic about this is that the Open and, more recently, Known class shooters are the ones you can just about guarantee WILL  come if you set things up to respect their needs.  They are the ones with the most money invested in equipment and that typically invest the most time in their shooting.  Yes, there are some hard-core Hunter class shooters, but I think many of them will tell you they don't want to go to a "trash shoot" and lose or tear up arrows every week.  The once or twice a year shooters think busting and losing arrows is funny, serious shooters (the kind that spend $$ every weekend shooting year 'round) generally don't.  They want a fair competition, not an obstacle course or a set up where luck can easily out-do skill.

I personally have great respect for the Appling Archers organization.  I know many guys involved with the group, and have shot with them many times. I shot the evening mini-league they did a few years ago, and I attended their Memorial Day weekend event for several years, but have not gone the last 2-3 years because it is right in the middle of ASA shooting time, generally right before the KY ASA, and I don't want to sit down my Open set up for a weekend to shoot that style of event right in the heart of ASA season.  I have talked to many Open class archers that feel the same way.  If Appling Archers had their event in late August to early Sept, I'd be there, every time.  Of course, their event draws a lot from the traditional crowd, not to mention those who come for Christian fellowship, and being a once a year event, they get good numbers that travel far, so they don't miss a few Open class guys.  But you don't have that luxury.  You are asking how to get maximum participation.

I know there was some hesitation at Christian Bowhunters to add a Known class this year, but they finally decided to do it to see if it would help attendance.  I believe it has.  I know Destiny Farm and High Lonesome both have a Known class - does Rocky comfort yet ?  If so, they should spread the word on this Forum and everywhere else.  Like said above, Known is the fastest growing category.  I predict Known Hunter will be very big in the future, as most everyone uses a range finder these days.

So it really comes down to whether you want to try to maximize participation, or do your thing your own way, regardless of what the participation numbers elsewhere say.  The North GA Circuit has clubs spread over a pretty broad area, but by agreeing on rules and scheduling, and a combined Shooter of the Year program,they seem to have pretty decent turnout every week.  Perhaps Destiny Farm, High Lonesome, Rocky Comfort, and maybe Rock Branch, Elberton, or even Fort Gordon Sportsmans Club could coordinate a similar "circuit" to help build up participation for all of the clubs ?

Like Troy said, I am willing to help.  I will obviously tell you what I think, and I will actively help if I can.


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 22, 2013)

I can tell you that around here in my neck of the woods that if you were to have a range with non ASA targets it does not draw the crowds. I think there are a lot more folks that shoot for the competition than for "practice for hunting" than we think. I think there are a lot more guys looking to win that $$$$$ and them Trophies and plagues! Hope this helps,just my opinion.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 22, 2013)

Do the best you can do and listen to your shooters to see what they want. You will never please everyone. Just make it a great place to shoot and they will come.


----------



## olinprice (Jul 22, 2013)

What im hearing is open and k45 rocky comfort has open but no k45 i think high lonesome has both destiny farm has both i know high lonesome has r&w targets rocky comfort has old targets but destiny farm has newer McKenzie they have had better turnouts than other 2 but not enough to justify the continued trophies food drinks etc i am a new member of rocky comfort and plan to do my best to replace targets but cant do it if noone is going to show and from the ones who came to the 2 shoots we have had course was great for open shooters and i have never had a problem at high lonesome or destiny farm with trash i know in the past that was a complaint at rocky comfort keep the feedback coming as for location and being on main travel routes i have been all over the state in my  25+ years of shooting and most are not on main travel routes rock branch is way out cbg is way out aiken is way out culpepper was way out i dont much buy location for no shooters i cant speak for high lonesome but if rocky comfort can get more shooters we will buy better targets and course will be more open


----------



## olinprice (Jul 22, 2013)

I do understand the asa aspect and and wanting to shoot the same targets as asa tournaments but most just don't have the budget of an asa shoot. I use to shoot alot of the asa tournaments but now not so much i love the local shoots they are close and lots of fun but from talking to high lonesome and destiny farm we are just not getting the turnout we need to continue we cant continue to loose money hosting shoots they will become fun shoots no trophies, food, portapoties etc not saying we are in it to make a killing just want to cover our cost to host it an replace targets when needed.


----------



## olinprice (Jul 22, 2013)

The circuit discussion has and will be discussed between us 3 clubs and other options. i know it sounds like im whining but i dont want to loose the local shoots we lost a good thing years ago in the thomson archery club and most know why and big creek archery and most know why there also so im excited to have these places to shoot locally


----------



## econ (Jul 22, 2013)

Interesting topic,I don't know what's going on. All of the north ga circuit attendance is down at least 40 to 50%. But ASA is having record turnouts. We here at black mt. Have the mountain to climb,which is a good lung pumper, but do have all asa targets & located 1/2 mile off ga 400. Personally as for me,I haven't shot as much this year, my 10 year old daughter has more for me to do. Maybe that's what's going on with a lot of the other dads. I do agree with dgmeadows, if I'm shooting an asa event I stay away from the other brand targets. Our crew has visited some other cubs this year and had a great great time, but its hard judging other targets


----------



## olinprice (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah maybe just timing, weather, etc i have a 9 yo but he loves to shoot as much as i do he is usually asking me by Wednesday where we are shooting this weekend but if i know the problem i can work to improve it you know if the problem is trash, targets, classes, etc i had directed this at augusta thomson gibson louisville areas but all feedback is welcome and appreciated the last shoot at rocky comfort if it was down 50% we would have had 3 shooters last shoot at high lonesome would be 6 shooters destiny farm would be 15 shooters thats not good considering the amount of shooters i know are in our area.


----------



## jt12 (Jul 22, 2013)

I really think the clubs that have been mention should have a open meeting to come up with ideas like shooter of the year, smoker pots, 3 4 or 5 member teams. I feel there are plenty of ideas out there that could atract all types of shooters. 

And by the way for those who have never shot at Rocky Comfort they have some the best woods for a range in this area espeacialy next to the river.


----------



## watermedic (Jul 23, 2013)

I think that the "East Ga. Archery Conjunctive" is a great idea!


----------



## olinprice (Jul 23, 2013)

Keep ideas coming guys i know destiny farms has mentioned their website DestinyFarmArchery.org so visit it rocky comfort bowhunters also has a facebook at rockycomfort.bowhunters@facebook.com both have pictures we will try to do better to get pics posted here on gon we had smoker pots at destiny farm and high lonesome at the last shoots maybe we can do one at rocky comfort for the cottonmouth classic.


----------



## olinprice (Jul 23, 2013)

I may be premature but we have also been kicking around the idea of an Jamboree like thomson use to have. May not be able to this year but maybe next year


----------



## olinprice (Jul 23, 2013)

Since people are going to crossbow what about a crossbow class but make it payback not trophy. With every class added means more trophies to buy. Advertising i have put flyers everywhere i know to put flyers, here on gon, archerytalk, 3dshoots.com, archerylive. So we are out there. I guess if we can keep it up people will show.


----------



## olinprice (Jul 23, 2013)

jt12 said:


> Really great points Darrin especially when it comes to us open shooters. Our setup requires for us to at least have room to move long stablizers and a level ground so we can keep our form.
> 
> Maybe before next years tournament season starts cotton mouth, destiny and lonesome could have a meeting together with local shooters to see what could be done to help with attendance. I'm sure there are some with good ideas, speaking for myself I would be willing to help anyway I could to help grow archery in our area.


I know in the past rocky comfort has had a bat rep for a little trashy but the last 2 shoots we had i got some good feedback and i just joined so i cant change that overnight but it will get better.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jul 23, 2013)

olinprice said:


> Since people are going to crossbow what about a crossbow class but make it payback not trophy. With every class added means more trophies to buy. Advertising i have put flyers everywhere i know to put flyers, here on gon, archerytalk, 3dshoots.com, archerylive. So we are out there. I guess if we can keep it up people will show.



I think there have been several polls on this page over the years, and most times experienced shooters don't care about trophies or plaques.  They are great for the kids and Novice classes as incentives to keep coming back, but for the Open, Known, Hunter and Crossbow classes, I would not spend the money on trophies.  The last several times I have placed 2nd or 3rd, I have told the host to keep the trophy if it is generic and they can use it for another event.  I'd rather have $5 to go toward gas than another 3rd place plaque (I place 2nd and 3rd (and lower) a lot )  Not sure about the Women's classes, whether Trophies or payback is the preferred route.  I'd assume Trophy for the Novice, payback for the more experienced.

I am also not sure you need to provide food, if that is an expense that is not covering itself.  CBG always has the Chick Fil A, but I generally don't buy it unless the kids are with me and starving.  Several places don't do the food and I don't think it hurts participation.  A cooler full of drinks on hotter days (in addition to water coolers on the course) is a good idea, but I would not spend the money on food until participation was high enough to justify it.

I agree that it is great to have places to shoot locally, especially with gas prices as high as they now are.  If we can get all the area clubs to work together on scheduling and uniform rules (like it or not, the ASA rules are what most hard-core shooters want) I believe the participation numbers will go up.


----------



## olinprice (Jul 23, 2013)

Also i think calling them tournaments may be causing alot of bow hunters not to come maybe thats something we need to look at. I love this feedback we can only improve with more discussions like this. Kids got to get them involved it has been the best thing for mine and usually they always get something when they come to a shoot it has lit mine on fire.


----------



## olinprice (Jul 23, 2013)

dgmeadows said:


> I think there have been several polls on this page over the years, and most times experienced shooters don't care about trophies or plaques.  They are great for the kids and Novice classes as incentives to keep coming back, but for the Open, Known, Hunter and Crossbow classes, I would not spend the money on trophies.  The last several times I have placed 2nd or 3rd, I have told the host to keep the trophy if it is generic and they can use it for another event.  I'd rather have $5 to go toward gas than another 3rd place plaque (I place 2nd and 3rd (and lower) a lot )  Not sure about the Women's classes, whether Trophies or payback is the preferred route.  I'd assume Trophy for the Novice, payback for the more experienced.
> 
> I am also not sure you need to provide food, if that is an expense that is not covering itself.  CBG always has the Chick Fil A, but I generally don't buy it unless the kids are with me and starving.  Several places don't do the food and I don't think it hurts participation.  A cooler full of drinks on hotter days (in addition to water coolers on the course) is a good idea, but I would not spend the money on food until participation was high enough to justify it.
> 
> I agree that it is great to have places to shoot locally, especially with gas prices as high as they now are.  If we can get all the area clubs to work together on scheduling and uniform rules (like it or not, the ASA rules are what most hard-core shooters want) I believe the participation numbers will go up.



I agree asa rules and format rocky comfort use to host gbaa events but guess that is dying out. we will work on that but is there that much differance i will have to look we have old targets and i know thats hurting us its been in the past geared toward the bow hunter that will also need work .


----------



## Kwimb997 (Jul 23, 2013)

olinprice said:


> Is there something we are doing or not doing to draw people to shoots in the thomson, gibson, louisville area just curious to know.



My two sons and I would love to shoot at more local shoots around the Middle Georgia Area, but if they are on Sunday we are out.  If its 1-2 hour drive after church we usually can't make it.  

Also, the kids do like the trophies. 



 I am seeing Archery slowly come back in middle georgia, due to the 4-H programs.  Funny thing is I had always enjoyed shooting archery, but had never shot a    3D tournament until earlier this year, because my son wanted to try it.  Now, we are hooked; but when I try to find a tournament it seems to always be up north or on sunday.  

Anything you can do to get the youth at your shoot.....the dad's will get tired of watching and start shooting too.

 We were going to attend each of these shoots, but with Vacation,state quilifier, state tournament, and trying to keep Mama happy.... it just hasn't happen yet.


----------



## p&y finally (Jul 23, 2013)

I wish I knew the answer to your question!
At CBG we used to have 100+ at pretty much every shoot (I can remember in the late 80s-early 90s when 250 was common). This year we're averaging 40-50. I know some folks want to only shoot McKenzie targets while others dont care. 
 I dont know what used to bring on the new Novice class shooters but thats where were slacking BIG time from what it used to be. The Novice class used to be the biggest class by far. This past Saturday we had 40 shooters and only 3 were in Novice class . This is not only at CBG but all of the clubs. Back to the targets, most novice shooters dont care if there shooting a McKenzie or Rhinehart or whatever. They just want a 3-D target to shoot, compete with their buddies, practice for deer season and if they win a trophy then thats a bonus. Those are the people who eventually get hooked and graduate to the upper classes. If we cant get more new shooters introduced to 3-D its going to be down to only "Seniors" class before long.


----------



## crawdad24 (Jul 28, 2013)

I plan on having a full schedule of shoots starting spring 2014.  In the Thomson/Appling area.  Keep me in the loop with your schedule so my tournament attendance does not conflict yours and vice versa.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Jul 28, 2013)

As a side note, I know I've put High Lonesome and Destiny Farm up on my site when I do my "who's shooting this weekend" report on Wednesdays. Maybe the others you've mentioned as well.  It's the 3:23 Archery site - search for 'shoots this weekend' 

I used to put interactive Google maps up for every shoot, but it honestly got to be too much work to track down every shoot's location when folks would just say "Hey, Bob's Archery shoots this weekend."  with no address or other information, and at 20-30 views per day for the page, and that I volunteer my time to run the page, I decided to stop building the maps.


----------



## chill15 (Jul 28, 2013)

The truth of the matter is that the economy sucks and a lot of folks just don't have the disposable income they used to have.......


----------



## watermedic (Jul 29, 2013)

chill15 said:


> The truth of the matter is that the economy sucks and a lot of folks just don't have the disposable income they used to have.......



Ken,

Obama says your wrong! Our economy is booming!!

HaHa!


----------



## olinprice (Jul 29, 2013)

crawdad24 said:


> I plan on having a full schedule of shoots starting spring 2014.  In the Thomson/Appling area.  Keep me in the loop with your schedule so my tournament attendance does not conflict yours and vice versa.



We need to get together and talk maybe having a circuit or something with a shooter of the year pm me or something


----------



## olinprice (Jul 29, 2013)

chill15 said:


> The truth of the matter is that the economy sucks and a lot of folks just don't have the disposable income they used to have.......



And thats why the r & w targets are popular right now


----------



## dgmeadows (Jul 29, 2013)

olinprice said:


> And thats why the r & w targets are popular right now



That may be 100% true, however that alone is not going to change the mind of the shooter who would prefer to shoot on the targets they will see at the bigger tournaments.  Their logic may be "I only have X dollars to spend on archery this weekend.  I can go to location A, pay $20, and shoot at McKenzie targets just like they'll have at the ASA event I am saving my pennies to go to in 3 weeks, or I can go to location B, pay the same $20 and shoot at R&W targets with the 12 rings installed backwards."  Let's assume the gas will cost about the same.  Most serious shooters are going to choose location A.  If the gas will cost more to go to location B, it becomes even less attractive.

I am not trying to argue here.  I am just trying to help you understand what logic other people are employing.  I like and deeply appreciate all the local event hosts and have been to every one to shoot several times.  The R&W targets alone is not a deal killer to me, as they are generally close in size to the McKenzies (especially since I shoot known distance now.) Other "every weekend" shooters like me may say they won't shoot anything else if there is an event with McKenzies within reasonable driving distance.  I do think doing the 12 rings backwards was a big mistake, and is likely impacting participation at that location.  I would highly recommend they do some retrofitting in the off-season to put the 12 rings closer to the ASA locations.


Again, just my opinion.


----------



## olinprice (Jul 29, 2013)

I do agree open and known shooters need better conditions to shoot but 15 to 20 open shooters wont even keep the lights on so to speak heck 30 open shooters wont seeing is how half of what they pay in is awarded back unless its open trophy i guess i should ask how to get more hunters and kids involved in these shoots they usually dont care what kind of targets but keep the feedback coming its easy to say we need asa type targets when you are not footing the bill to buy asa type targets. We have thanked everyone who attended all our shoots and would like to do more of them.


----------



## watermedic (Jul 30, 2013)

I think what you are wanting is more people shooting for fun.

If that is the case, make it more fun!!!

Come up with new ideas for novelty type shots and incorporate them into the normal shoot.

Make it something that people will talk about and your participation will grow.


----------



## olinprice (Jul 30, 2013)

Great idea chuck and will consider that shot a new place in Matthew's Sunday instead of a stake we had to shoot from a sporting clays stand so you had a little room to move was different he is reluctant to open up all the way because of turn out and he only has a few McKenzie targets rest are different brands


----------



## fishunt (Jul 30, 2013)

Olin thanks for coming out and for your feedback. I just like to see people having a good time outdoors. You meet the nicest folks and sometimes you even get an autograph.
Thanks again. Jeff


----------



## olinprice (Jul 30, 2013)

LOL no problem happy to do it. That boy of mine is so proud to have been there and to have gotten his picture with Hank Parker you can not imagine. Anytime you want to shoot bows i dont care what kinda targets they are call me or greg.


----------



## bowgirl (Jul 30, 2013)

olinprice said:


> I do agree open and known shooters need better conditions to shoot but 15 to 20 open shooters wont even keep the lights on so to speak heck 30 open shooters wont seeing is how half of what they pay in is awarded back unless its open trophy i guess i should ask how to get more hunters and kids involved in these shoots they usually dont care what kind of targets but keep the feedback coming its easy to say we need asa type targets when you are not footing the bill to buy asa type targets. We have thanked everyone who attended all our shoots and would like to do more of them.



Don't forget the women along with the hunters and kids!


----------



## olinprice (Jul 30, 2013)

No i wont sorry for not mentioning women


----------



## chill15 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey Chuck, Maybe it's just me but I think he's lying!!!!!!


----------



## Dyrewulf (Jul 31, 2013)

chill15 said:


> The truth of the matter is that the economy sucks and a lot of folks just don't have the disposable income they used to have.......



This is very true - at $110 per tank of gas, I really kept my driving down this year, not to mention buying gear etc.


----------



## olinprice (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah i hear that dyrewulf  thats why im so passionate about our local shoots


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 31, 2013)

Advertise (talk up the shoot not just say hey guys we be having a shoot)
Post the scores in a timely manner ( if you don't have site post them here)
Follow the rules of one of the national organizations eg ASA IBO..( I suggest ASA including the correct targets)
Water on the course..
Set an encouraging course for those who may not be as skilled as others..
have some novelty events like something for the kids shoot ballons for candy or someting like that..Long shot, iron buck

shooter of the year to encourage return participation 
A belt buckle wold be nice...
Print some tee shirts .. 
Club membership..

That all I got l just spitting off the top of my head ( no editiong)

good luck..


----------



## Dbrunso1 (Jul 31, 2013)

I just got into archery not too long ago and would go to drive to a shoot. Right now, I'm just shooting in my back yard with the girlfriend and having a blast. If I could reach out and meet a few other guys, then maybe it'd be more fun? I was just unaware of shoots in ga.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 1, 2013)

If you don't have a website and you want one, contact me, I can build  a basic FREE site in half an hour with a schedule and an interactive Google map to your location, and show you how to put scores on it very easily using Wordpress. You can use Wordpress from your Android or iPhone for free as well. Again, this isn't a business I run or make any money off of, it's free.


----------

